# Kanye west



## Uncle Jesse (Feb 18, 2007)

Watching the VMAs. What an asshole. But hey at least Beyonce Knowles hooked her up. Also WTF is Lady Gaga thinking?


----------



## RhomZilla (Feb 12, 2003)

Kanye's an attention whore!!!! I remember a few years back he was complaining like a BiATCH that he's been making songs since he was 16 and never got the recognition he deserved. The next year, he won an award and guess what he did... he gave it ti LiL' Wayne. What a tool!!!! GaGa's a Guy... wierd *ss transformer.


----------



## wpviper (Jun 25, 2007)

i hate that dude


----------



## Trigga (Jul 1, 2006)

Haha yeah I saw it.. I laughed so hard at that sh*t.. He's just passionate


----------



## blbig50 (Jan 1, 2009)

He made such an ass out of himself. That was so messed up. Glad Beyonce cleared it up for her and let her have her moment.


----------



## Wide_Eyed_Wanderer (Aug 22, 2006)

Alright just youtubed it, man what an asswhole. I love what beyonce did though. i wonder how that dickhead kanye west will recover from this? Hope he gets hit by a car.


----------



## FEEFA (Nov 19, 2007)

I have no idea what stunt he pulled this evening but I really hate that guy


----------



## Wide_Eyed_Wanderer (Aug 22, 2006)

If someone didn't catch it here's what the Dickhead did






And heres what beyonce did, class act


----------



## beercandan (Nov 3, 2004)

if noone caught the southpark..... "do you like fishsticks?" was so funny. not sure where to find the full clip


----------



## FEEFA (Nov 19, 2007)

Thanks for that SYM.

Wow what a f*cking dick head move


----------



## Malawi- (Oct 21, 2008)

The word "hate" is such a strong word.

Your a gay fish! This was one of the few episodes that got my attention.


----------



## blbig50 (Jan 1, 2009)

Beercandan....

hahahahahahaha







thank you for posting that, it was hilarious


----------



## beercandan (Nov 3, 2004)

this one is better shows more of the show while other is mostly pics


----------



## the_w8 (Jul 28, 2003)

really tasteless by kanye once again. Beyonce's move was really classy on the other hand. Kanye should jus retire that peice of sh*t.


----------



## TheWayThingsR (Jan 4, 2007)

Not a big country fan so excuse my ignorance of knowing country artists, but thats Taylor Swift? She's fricken smokin!


----------



## Demon Darko (Jan 28, 2007)

Thats not being passionate, thats being an ignorant piece of sh*t.


----------



## diddye (Feb 22, 2004)

How dumb must you be to consider yourself a kanye fan?


----------



## C0Rey (Jan 7, 2006)

well i dislike him for his antics but i hate him for his sucky ass rap style.
i mean have you heard the guy? he just rambles on about high and low. 
hes the Nsync of rap music.


----------



## RhomZilla (Feb 12, 2003)

C0Rey said:


> well i dislike him for his antics but i hate him for his sucky ass rap style.
> i mean have you heard the guy? he just rambles on about high and low.
> hes the Nsync of rap music.


Actually if you listened to most of his lyrics, its all about him, how he's the shiznit, and best of everything. You'll never hear him speak about anyone higher..


----------



## the_w8 (Jul 28, 2003)

Essentially when you translate him to country music, which i cannot. "He's Brokeback"!!!


----------



## C0Rey (Jan 7, 2006)

Rhomzilla said:


> well i dislike him for his antics but i hate him for his sucky ass rap style.
> i mean have you heard the guy? he just rambles on about high and low.
> hes the Nsync of rap music.


Actually if you listened to most of his lyrics, its all about him, how he's the shiznit, and best of everything. You'll never hear him speak about anyone higher..
[/quote]

that too. in his latest song with jay z hes just skips from one subject to the next like hes got ADHD. me, me, me , bitches, shoes, me, me ... 
and the way he rhymes is just annoying.


----------



## the_w8 (Jul 28, 2003)

he's the most selfish hung up on himself cocksandwich out there. He's realized that theres rappers/hipp hop/country artists 10x better then him and evidently the "SMALL c*ck SYDROME" hit him


----------



## His Majesty (Apr 5, 2005)

what a toser. dont like him at all. and his music sucks ass


----------



## Piranha Dan (Nov 11, 2007)

That was definitely a dick move on his part. Not that I'm any big fan of Taylor Swift (I sing country I never thought I'd win a vma bla bla bla yea right you're about as country as Britenny Spears dumb bitch) but seriously, If I were her I'd have just hauled off an kicked him in the balls for that.


----------



## the_w8 (Jul 28, 2003)

I bet she wated to haul off and jack him in the nads, but she looked to innocent. Kanye is discriminate and a piece of sh*t all at once


----------



## Death in #'s (Apr 29, 2003)

what a doosh


----------



## muskielover1 (Dec 7, 2004)

Piranha Dan said:


> That was definitely a dick move on his part. Not that I'm any big fan of Taylor Swift (I sing country I never thought I'd win a vma bla bla bla yea right you're about as country as Britenny Spears dumb bitch) but seriously, If I were her I'd have just hauled off an kicked him in the balls for that.


lol how is she not country?and how the hell can you compare her countryness to brittney spears?lol

do your homework.and btw swift can actually PLAY AN INSTRUMENT.


----------



## CichlidAddict (Jul 1, 2005)

Huge d-bag.


----------



## roccov12345 (Sep 26, 2008)

From the first day I heard Kanye West, I think the song was through the wire, I disliked him as a person (character) and his rap style. I always wondered how he was able to become so well known. I mean, does anyone even buy his albums or even listen to his music? Any long time hip hop/rap listener will understand me...........


----------



## Us And Them (Dec 4, 2008)

hahahahahahahaahahahahahahahahaaahahahahahahaahahahahahahah
oh well thats Kanye. I still think Eminem says worse sh*t lol.


----------



## ChilDawg (Apr 30, 2006)

muskielover1 said:


> hahahahahahahaahahahahahahahahaaahahahahahahaahahahahahahah
> oh well thats Kanye. I still think Eminem says worse sh*t lol.


But there's a time and a place for Eminem...and he knows it. Kanye just likes live TV too much...and is retarded. He should keep away from live TV until he learns how to behave himself, but clearly he won't.


----------



## meanfish (Nov 27, 2002)

I think Kanye West is one of the biggest pieces of SHIBBY going. He is talanted with his music but his attitude ruins it.


----------



## Boobah (Jan 25, 2005)

he's a worthless piece of sh*t. what a role model for young black men.


----------



## Ja'eh (Jan 8, 2007)

Unfortunately the prick makes some decent music eventhough he acts like a self righteous A-Hole.


----------



## psychofish (Jun 5, 2004)

Ive always hated that idiot


----------



## SeedlessOne (Nov 21, 2006)

Someone take the mic from this fool. Why do they keep letting him on stage??????????


----------



## pcrose (Mar 9, 2003)

I was shocked about what he did but he is so full of himself I wouldn't have put it past him to do something like this. The fame has gotten way above his head.


----------



## r1dermon (Mar 9, 2005)

diddye said:


> How dumb must you be to consider yourself a kanye fan?


im pretty sure it's somewhere between newt and common field mouse.


----------



## ChilDawg (Apr 30, 2006)

r1dermon said:


> How dumb must you be to consider yourself a kanye fan?


im pretty sure it's somewhere between newt and common field mouse.
[/quote]

Family-values-challenged former leader of Congress or salamander?


----------



## Piranha Guru (Nov 24, 2005)

ChilDawg said:


> How dumb must you be to consider yourself a kanye fan?


im pretty sure it's somewhere between newt and common field mouse.
[/quote]

Family-values-challenged former leader of Congress or salamander?
[/quote]

Let's keep the small woodland creatures out of this...even they have more class than Kanye.


----------



## Curley (Aug 4, 2004)

hated this guy since he came out and I know of knowone that listens to him, so who does? talk about fricken annoying raps. talks about himself the entire time and how he is the best. lmao... what a total D-bag


----------



## notaverage (Sep 10, 2005)

Link that works
WTF man?
REALLY????

Was there more then that what I posted? 
I don't watch those shows.


----------



## EZmoney (May 13, 2004)

Kayne is such a d-bag!

Not only did he interrupt Taylor Swift's speech, BUT he also interrupted Obama's speech on health care last week!
See for yourself:


----------



## notaverage (Sep 10, 2005)

It would have been great if some Badd A$$ chick was up there and drop kicked him in the nuts!


----------



## Piranha Guru (Nov 24, 2005)

notaverage said:


> It would have been great if some Badd A$$ chick was up there and drop kicked him in the nuts!


If he would have tried that crap on Pink, she would have dropped him.


----------



## [email protected]° (Jun 16, 2004)

beercandan said:


> if noone caught the southpark..... "do you like fishsticks?" was so funny. not sure where to find the full clip


That episode of SP came to mind immediately!!

"I'm a F**ing Genius!! The voice of my generation!!" "I'm not a GAY FISH!!!!"

What a complete narcissist!!


----------



## RhomZilla (Feb 12, 2003)

EZmoney said:


> Kayne is such a d-bag!
> 
> Not only did he interrupt Taylor Swift's speech, BUT he also interrupted Obama's speech on health care last week!
> See for yourself:










but







at the same time...


----------



## -NBKK- (Jun 22, 2007)




----------



## Trigga (Jul 1, 2006)

EZmoney said:


> Kayne is such a d-bag!
> 
> Not only did he interrupt Taylor Swift's speech, BUT he also interrupted Obama's speech on health care last week!
> See for yourself:


----------



## TheWayThingsR (Jan 4, 2007)

He cried on Leno. hahahaha


----------



## Trigga (Jul 1, 2006)

man i cant believe i missed that

is there anywhere i can watch it online? its not on youtube


----------



## TheWayThingsR (Jan 4, 2007)

Trigga said:


> man i cant believe i missed that
> 
> is there anywhere i can watch it online? its not on youtube


It'll probably be on youtube by tomorrow


----------



## Trigga (Jul 1, 2006)

just watched it... he didnt really cry he got kinda choked up when he asked about his dead mom but i didnt see him cry


----------



## TheWayThingsR (Jan 4, 2007)

I didnt actually see it, just heard about it. I thought maybe it was because of the backlash of last night. Was he even asked about it? I watched something today that that whole deal may have been scripted by Leno's writing teams since it happened last night, tonight was Leno's first night back and Kanye was one of his guests.


----------



## Wide_Eyed_Wanderer (Aug 22, 2006)

I think leno asked him what his mom would of have thought about what he did, and that's what led him to get choked up. To be honest I don't even care about this incident anymore, but he did grab the mic away from her LIKE A BOSS.


----------



## [email protected]° (Jun 16, 2004)

I hope South Park does another Kanye episode!!


----------



## Trigga (Jul 1, 2006)

TheWayThingsR said:


> I didnt actually see it, just heard about it. I thought maybe it was because of the backlash of last night. Was he even asked about it? I watched something today that that whole deal may have been scripted by Leno's writing teams since it happened last night, tonight was Leno's first night back and Kanye was one of his guests.


kanye wasnt a guest, he was just preforming, he had like 3 minutes to say what he wanted to say... leno asked him what his mom would say if she was alive about the incident and he choked up for a bit but didnt cry.

if you watch the video it definitely doesn't look scripted


----------



## [email protected]° (Jun 16, 2004)

I remember when he flipped out a few years back at the same award show because he didn't win...

What a fuckin BABY!!!

I hope he NEVER receives another award the rest of his pathetic life!!


----------



## hyphen (Apr 4, 2004)

he's always playing the f*cking race card. if another black person wins then they don't deserve it. if a white person wins, the black nominees deserve it, if he wins he gives it to someone else. what a f*cking joke.


----------



## muskielover1 (Dec 7, 2004)

hyphen said:


> he's always playing the f*cking race card. if another black person wins then they don't deserve it. if a white person wins, the black nominees deserve it, if he wins he gives it to someone else. what a f*cking joke.


AMEN!!!!!!


----------



## [email protected]° (Jun 16, 2004)

muskielover1 said:


> he's always playing the f*cking race card. if another black person wins then they don't deserve it. if a white person wins, the black nominees deserve it, if he wins he gives it to someone else. what a f*cking joke.


AMEN!!!!!!






















[/quote]

X2!!!

Sad but true!!!


----------



## Malawi- (Oct 21, 2008)

Jay Leno did a good job with him.


----------



## Lifer374 (Dec 5, 2003)

Jay leno broke out "what would mom think?" 
lol


----------



## Malawi- (Oct 21, 2008)

Yeah, it was good. Made the news talk about it.


----------



## ZOSICK (May 25, 2005)

I view 95% of celebrity's as well paid circus side show freaks, therefor It would be very difficult for me to think any less of them.


----------



## RhomZilla (Feb 12, 2003)

06 C6 LS2 said:


> I view 95% of celebrity's as well paid circus side show freaks, therefor It would be very difficult for me to think any less of them.


You mean 85% is Lady Ga Ga and the other 10% is all the other celebs.

Enough of this, I'd like to know IF Jay-Z or Beyonce had anything to say to him since they're all close knit.


----------



## Dawgz (Aug 18, 2005)




----------



## CichlidAddict (Jul 1, 2005)

^^^^


----------



## muskielover1 (Dec 7, 2004)

LMAO


----------



## Devon Amazon (Apr 3, 2005)

Graduation was a good album, but other than that kanye is a GAYFISH!

All this has done is brought taylor swifts hawtness to my attention, id never heard of her before


----------



## EZmoney (May 13, 2004)

lol awesome, dawgz!

BTW wtf is up with his haircut? all sorts of squiggles and circles and sh*t


----------



## Wide_Eyed_Wanderer (Aug 22, 2006)

I heard Obama Barack called him a jackass and 50 cent said he would have punched him in the face if he was that teenaged White Girl.


----------



## His Majesty (Apr 5, 2005)

hahaha yeh i heard obama called him a jackass. that made me lol so much. obama is awesome. best politician ever


----------



## Malawi- (Oct 21, 2008)

Obama and Kanye are on the same boat. Stir it up.


----------



## His Majesty (Apr 5, 2005)

yeh its the good thing bout obama. coz hes black he can diss other black people without being called a racist. if a white president said that there would be a full on riot. pimped out escalades would turn up at the white house pumping out kanye west music hahah

blap blap blap!!!


----------



## Wide_Eyed_Wanderer (Aug 22, 2006)

Obama aka Barry is a BOSS


----------



## muskielover1 (Dec 7, 2004)

Trigger lover said:


> yeh its the good thing bout obama. coz hes black he can diss other black people without being called a racist. if a white president said that there would be a full on riot. pimped out escalades would turn up at the white house pumping out kanye west music hahah
> 
> blap blap blap!!!


EXACTLY

just like now the black people are saying that senator is racist for calling obama a liar the other day.wtf?im really sick of all this sh*t.


----------



## Wide_Eyed_Wanderer (Aug 22, 2006)

Check out the article

*President Barack Obama called hip-hop musician Kanye West a "jackass" on Monday in an off-the-record comment during an interview with CNBC, an ABC News anchor reported on Twitter.

Obama was apparently weighing in on an interruption that occurred the night before during the MTV Video Music Awards where West grabbed the microphone from teen country singer Taylor Swift during her award acceptance speech to announce his belief that Beyonce had a better music video.

"Pres. Obama just called Kanye West a 'jackass' for his outburst at VMAs when Taylor Swift won. Now THAT'S presidential," "Nightline" co-anchor Terry Moran wrote Monday evening to his more than 1 million followers.

The tweet forced the network to issue an apology after the Internet quickly became abuzz over the stunning remark published on the microblogging site.*

Aint that a slap in the face, kanye was so into promoting Obama. I think this thing has gone too far hahaha even the president of america is commenting on it.


----------



## Dawgz (Aug 18, 2005)

Obama should make a diss video for Kanye....ahahaha


----------



## hyphen (Apr 4, 2004)

you know you've failed when the president PUBLICLY calls you a jackass.


----------



## the_w8 (Jul 28, 2003)

^^^thats about as much FAIL you can get in my books.


----------



## WhiteLineRacer (Jul 13, 2004)

I have no idea who he is but I'm prepared to him none the less


----------



## blbig50 (Jan 1, 2009)

^^^^^^^^

What?


----------



## Boobah (Jan 25, 2005)

he didn't do it publicly he did it off the record


----------



## His Majesty (Apr 5, 2005)

Boobah said:


> he didn't do it publicly he did it off the record


so?? its still f*cking hilariouse. and it may have been off the record but it became public


----------



## Nick G (Jul 15, 2007)

i didnt read all five pages of this thread..... but i read like two. i think Kanye is a deuche and very arrogant, even before his stunt the other night i thought that. however, i gotta admit, i like his first CD. havent listened to the second and refused to buy the 1st, but i have a burned copy and i like it.


----------



## Trigga (Jul 1, 2006)

Every album except kanye's last one were awesome.. The only reason I didn't like this one was the f*cking auto tune.. The guy can rap there's no doubt about it


----------



## r1dermon (Mar 9, 2005)

so what does that mean? he can say a bunch of words about fuckin sh*t up, bangin hoes and killin da cops, while butchering the english language in a way which uses a poetic literary device to commit such an act of retardation? someone else mixes a beat for you, then you sit there and spout off words that you just made up to mean something stupid like weed or hookers, and you try to make the point that white people suck, and there's so much injustice against you (the rapper)...then to cap it off, because the music (if it can be called that) can't sell itself since it's total garbage, you go out and wear some other rappers line of clothing, which is about 5 times too large for you, then you tie a belt buckle around your knees so your undies are flying proud, you get some tatoo's of more injustices and a few gang related ones to make you seem hard ass, pretend to be respectful of everyone but especially women, and then beat the f*ck out of your girlfriend (chris brown) and get up on stage to shout yet another injustice, while putting down a white country singer...does it get any more ridiculous? kanye blows, his music sucks, as does the music of pretty much 95% of the industry, as a whole.

(btw, i forgot to include the necessity to make a video for a TV channel that doesn't show them anymore, but including bitches and hoes getting champaign dumped all over their bodies and dollar bills shoved in their crotches, along with dope smoking and running from the cops while behaving in a violent manner)

seriously, rap is total sh*t these days...total effing sh*t.

i'd like to think that kanye is seriously afraid though right now...black guy wins the presidency of the US, so that gets all those southern groups riled up, and now a black rapper who hates george bush (because george bush hates black people, a race to which kanye belongs) totally parades all over a white southern belle's spotlight and basically puts her down while hailing another black "artist"...


----------



## RhomZilla (Feb 12, 2003)

r1dermon said:


> so what does that mean? he can say a bunch of words about fuckin sh*t up, bangin hoes and killin da cops, while butchering the english language in a way which uses a poetic literary device to commit such an act of retardation? someone else mixes a beat for you, then you sit there and spout off words that you just made up to mean something stupid like weed or hookers, and you try to make the point that white people suck, and there's so much injustice against you (the rapper)...then to cap it off, because the music (if it can be called that) can't sell itself since it's total garbage, you go out and wear some other rappers line of clothing, which is about 5 times too large for you, then you tie a belt buckle around your knees so your undies are flying proud, you get some tatoo's of more injustices and a few gang related ones to make you seem hard ass, pretend to be respectful of everyone but especially women, and then beat the f*ck out of your girlfriend (chris brown) and get up on stage to shout yet another injustice, while putting down a white country singer...does it get any more ridiculous? kanye blows, his music sucks, as does the music of pretty much 95% of the industry, as a whole.
> 
> (btw, i forgot to include the necessity to make a video for a TV channel that doesn't show them anymore, but including bitches and hoes getting champaign dumped all over their bodies and dollar bills shoved in their crotches, along with dope smoking and running from the cops while behaving in a violent manner)
> 
> ...


I agree that rap these days aren't as solid as a decade ago but all the things you've mentioned aren't clearly what true hip-hop is about. I believe that most rappers these days are trying to a name for themselves by getting tatt's, rapping about what they have, how much bling they own and what kinda scapers thay have. Not all rappers are like that and only put out what most juveniles would want to see/hear these days just so record sales would climb. Sure Chris Brown hit Brianna, but that was a personal issue by one person... and no way should ALL rappers and hip-hop nation to fall into being catagorized as women beaters. The days of bitches and hoes are long gone since the Gangsta-Gangsta days of Eazy-E and NWA.. and if you know your hip-hop, rap goes through different stages in as times pass. We had the birth of hip-hop in the 70's, mainstream became in the 80's, early 90s were all about being a gangsta, later 90's were about East vs West Coast. and since the death of Pac and Biggy, most old skool followers just dont give a damn about rappers these days talking about what they have, how much money they make and how many hoes they can bang at the clubs.

And to be honest, I was surprised to find out that Kanye was considered and labeled as a rapper. That guys sucks PERIOD!!! He's better off being a pop singer and rapping with Justin Timberlake


----------



## Wide_Eyed_Wanderer (Aug 22, 2006)

WhiteLineRacer said:


> I have no idea who he is but I'm prepared to do him none the less


fixed


----------



## RhomZilla (Feb 12, 2003)

speakyourmind said:


> I have no idea who he is but I'm prepared to do him none the less


fixed
[/quote]
He wants to DO him???


----------



## Wide_Eyed_Wanderer (Aug 22, 2006)

audio of obama calling him a jackass


----------



## His Majesty (Apr 5, 2005)

:laugh: thats great. obama is awesome


----------



## TheWayThingsR (Jan 4, 2007)

ha, he took at a shot at PETA. I wonder what they'll say about that.


----------



## r1dermon (Mar 9, 2005)

Rhomzilla said:


> so what does that mean? he can say a bunch of words about fuckin sh*t up, bangin hoes and killin da cops, while butchering the english language in a way which uses a poetic literary device to commit such an act of retardation? someone else mixes a beat for you, then you sit there and spout off words that you just made up to mean something stupid like weed or hookers, and you try to make the point that white people suck, and there's so much injustice against you (the rapper)...then to cap it off, because the music (if it can be called that) can't sell itself since it's total garbage, you go out and wear some other rappers line of clothing, which is about 5 times too large for you, then you tie a belt buckle around your knees so your undies are flying proud, you get some tatoo's of more injustices and a few gang related ones to make you seem hard ass, pretend to be respectful of everyone but especially women, and then beat the f*ck out of your girlfriend (chris brown) and get up on stage to shout yet another injustice, while putting down a white country singer...does it get any more ridiculous? kanye blows, his music sucks, as does the music of pretty much 95% of the industry, as a whole.
> 
> (btw, i forgot to include the necessity to make a video for a TV channel that doesn't show them anymore, but including bitches and hoes getting champaign dumped all over their bodies and dollar bills shoved in their crotches, along with dope smoking and running from the cops while behaving in a violent manner)
> 
> ...


I agree that rap these days aren't as solid as a decade ago but all the things you've mentioned aren't clearly what true hip-hop is about. I believe that most rappers these days are trying to a name for themselves by getting tatt's, rapping about what they have, how much bling they own and what kinda scapers thay have. Not all rappers are like that and only put out what most juveniles would want to see/hear these days just so record sales would climb. Sure Chris Brown hit Brianna, but that was a personal issue by one person... and no way should ALL rappers and hip-hop nation to fall into being catagorized as women beaters. The days of bitches and hoes are long gone since the Gangsta-Gangsta days of Eazy-E and NWA.. and if you know your hip-hop, rap goes through different stages in as times pass. We had the birth of hip-hop in the 70's, mainstream became in the 80's, early 90s were all about being a gangsta, later 90's were about East vs West Coast. and since the death of Pac and Biggy, most old skool followers just dont give a damn about rappers these days talking about what they have, how much money they make and how many hoes they can bang at the clubs.

And to be honest, I was surprised to find out that Kanye was considered and labeled as a rapper. That guys sucks PERIOD!!! He's better off being a pop singer and rapping with Justin Timberlake
[/quote]

tech-9 is decent, along with some of his underground buddies, chris calico...immortal technique is also decent...

for pure shock value and hilarity i love eminems original sh*t...when he first hit the scene. but when i hear people telling me about lil wayne being a "dope rapper" i just have to f*cking laugh in their face...the sh*t they pass as rap these days is awful...it's ALL pop now...even rock. the only safe genre is metal...for now.


----------



## Mattones (Jul 9, 2006)

hyphen said:


> you know you've failed when the president PUBLICLY calls you a jackass.


Exactly. Such a ownage right there.

Good to see the president is up to date on small things such as this.


----------



## Uncle Jesse (Feb 18, 2007)

Great looks like this asshole struck again. I just saw on the news he interrupted Patrick Swazy's funeral saying only " I'll let you get back to your funeral in a minute, but Michael Jackson had the best death of the year." This guy needs to be stopped!


----------



## muskielover1 (Dec 7, 2004)

all you said is right r1der but one thing,....lil wayne is the best rapper.he freestyles everything.he is about as far from pop as you get.


----------



## hyphen (Apr 4, 2004)

I don't want to stray too far from the original topic of how much Kanye West sucks donkey dick, but here's some stuff i consider to be real rap. mood setting productions with meaningful lyrics right here

Brother Ali - Faheem (his son)





Brother Ali - Letter from the Government


----------



## Trigga (Jul 1, 2006)

r1dermon have you ever listened to any kanye? he doesnt talk about killing cops and selling drugs.. he does talk about banging hoes but man every rock band talks about that sh*t.. or if they dont.. they do it and its a well known fact.. they just dont talk about it for some reason.

dont hate the player hate the game


----------



## SeedlessOne (Nov 21, 2006)

Just dont forget one thing..... Its all about the f*cking money. I would rap about anything in the world if you payed me. You think most of these guys care what the hell they rap about?? What ever sells.

Lil Wayne no good??? You are a lunatic, he is an awesome lyricist.


----------



## Wide_Eyed_Wanderer (Aug 22, 2006)

I think Lil Wayne is crap! But whatever music you enjoy you enjoy. All of you guys are into heavy metal and I bet most people will think that stuff is even more retarded than lil wayne.


----------



## Trigga (Jul 1, 2006)

SeedlessOne said:


> Just dont forget one thing..... Its all about the f*cking money. I would rap about anything in the world if you payed me. You think most of these guys care what the hell they rap about?? What ever sells.
> 
> Lil Wayne no good??? You are a lunatic, he is an awesome lyricist.


no doubt

wayne is good for sure but he does some gay sh*t sometimes


----------



## r1dermon (Mar 9, 2005)

sorry, but lil wayne sucks ass...hes worse than kanye IMO. i saw a clip one time of one of his gay songs, he said bitch like 13 times in a row, and n---a like 8 times in a row in between...i love it..such great lyrics. it's like saying that brittany's "womanizer" was a well rounded, thoughtfully written complex song...there are like 8 different words in it. f*cking awesome!!!

lil wayne sucks...just like kanye...sh*t!


----------



## r1dermon (Mar 9, 2005)

oh btw this is f*cking epic...guy is so good...



> Smokin all day drinkin on hard liquor(yea)
> I stay high... even higher than a salt shaker
> *wtf does that even mean?*
> Im on silver haze what is u cheffin? *wtf does cheffin mean*,
> ...


that's called lyrical garbage...he flows with sh*t phrases that make no sense, and makes up words that rhyme to suit his needs...he blows donkey dick.

cheffin. bitches. out.


----------



## RhomZilla (Feb 12, 2003)

You guys all crack me up..

Sorry but I'd have to agree that LiL' Wayne sucks. His lyrics suck, makes great video's with other people, has never had any lyrical battle, and honestly he got into rappin cause of Birdman (who isn't his real father but had raised Wayne). Best rappers of our times are all either gone or now just producers..


----------



## SeedlessOne (Nov 21, 2006)

r1dermon said:


> oh btw this is f*cking epic...guy is so good...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


See triggas above post. You are only scratching the surface. Wayne has gotten lazy with his new sh*t. BUT no disputing he is one of the greatest lyricist ever to rap.
Those lyrics have quite a few mistakes in them. Hence why words like cheffin make no sense. Im sure you will have some great rebuttal but Im out..... cheffin. LOL


----------



## Trigga (Jul 1, 2006)

pretty sure cheffin means smokingits called slang guys i dont know if you expect rappers to speak like f*cking aristocrats or somethingwaynes best song IMO


----------



## hyphen (Apr 4, 2004)

do you guys SERIOUSLY think that little wayne is good? WOW. i can't believe i just read "lyricist" and "lil wayne" in the same sentence. the guys a f*cking joke.


----------



## Nick G (Jul 15, 2007)

im going to agree lil wayne is a pretty good lyracist. i dont listen to him much but i kinda like his stuff.... and im not one to easily get into new sh*t. it took me a while to admit it too, cus at first i just was like "how could a "lil" be good. but he is. IMO.

cheffin is definitely smoking too


----------



## hyphen (Apr 4, 2004)

how far the apple has fallen from the tree. i don't think you guys really know lyricists are if you think that wayne is one







i'm sorry.


----------



## r1dermon (Mar 9, 2005)

dude, no, lil wayne is not one of the best lyrical rappers of ever...he's not even in the best of the worst category...he's so bad that he's at the bottom.

tech n9ne look him the f*ck up. same with immortal technique. you want good solid lyrical rap that actually makes sense and flows well, go underground...mainstream sucks, and even a lot of underground sh*t sucks too...but some is pretty decent.

pffft...lil wayne....


----------



## RhomZilla (Feb 12, 2003)

Here's a sample of Lil' Waynes lyrics from a pop remix of Jason Mraz. First off, what kind of TRUE lyricist rap in the background for a pop singer?

Knew I would love you like a fat kid love food 
Knew I would score like Shaq did in school 
Knew I was stupid, Knew I looked like a big fool 
I must of had the flu, I thought the sh*t was cool 
Knew you would fall in love with me and the sh*t I do 
But never knew you would murder me, what did I do 
Knew you was right for me, knew I was right for you 
Knew I would help you sell, knew I would write for you

Knew I would keep you well, knew I would fight for you 
Knew I would pull out my heart and bring it right to you 
You knew all about me baby, but you wasn't about me baby 
Young Wayne, prepare for change 
Because it seem like girly don't care the same 
You had my chain, you beared my name, then we had champagne

Still think he's one of the best?!?!?!


----------



## THE BLACK PIRANHA (Dec 8, 2003)

I HATE him, his music sucks and he is a D1CK.


----------



## RhomZilla (Feb 12, 2003)

THE BLACK PIRANHA said:


> I HATE him, his music sucks and he is a D1CK.


Whoa.. waddap TBP, ihavent seen you in awhile.

But who are you talking aboot? The topic of Kanye is long dead and we've totally went off topic and talking about LiL' Wayne.


----------



## Jewelz (Feb 24, 2004)

I don't hate him, unless he doesn't wash his hands after going #2


----------



## -NBKK- (Jun 22, 2007)

Trigga said:


> pretty sure cheffin means smoking
> 
> its called slang guys i dont know if you expect rappers to speak like f*cking aristocrats or something
> 
> waynes best song IMO


It's not called slang, it's called raping the English language.


----------



## r1dermon (Mar 9, 2005)

no no no..."smokin" is slang..."cheffin" is retardation.


----------



## hyphen (Apr 4, 2004)

urbandictionary.com reports "cheffin" as:

http://www.urbandictionary.com/define.php?...p;defid=4237273

and that's it. i'm not a gangster or a hood, but i'd like to say i'm pretty good with the streets and slang (consequently having heard numerous odd words) and i've never in my life heard of cheffin being referred to as smoking.


----------



## JoeDizzleMPLS (Nov 5, 2007)

in the song, he says "chiefin", not "cheffin"... "chiefin" is slang for smoking weed


----------



## RhomZilla (Feb 12, 2003)

WoW.. from Kanye, LiL' Wayne and now Cheffin (Chiefin).. This topic just wont die.









And it is "Chiefin".. he's supposed to make somewhat similar to an Indian Chief smokin' a huge pipe. But how the hell would anyone know dumb lyrics like that? I dont carry an Urban dictionary with me wherever I go..


----------



## SeedlessOne (Nov 21, 2006)

r1dermon said:


> no no no..."smokin" is slang..."cheffin" is retardation.


Smoking is slang??? Not so much. "Cheifing" is a very common word for "smoking" And retardation is quoting some dumbass that cant write or spell someones lyrics correctly.


----------



## Trigga (Jul 1, 2006)

nonono smokin is not slang smokin is taking the letter g off the word smoking

cheffin is slang


----------



## muskielover1 (Dec 7, 2004)

everyone where i come from and for miles around call it many things....and chiefing or "chiefin"is smokin.

just my 2centz


----------



## WhiteLineRacer (Jul 13, 2004)

WhiteLineRacer said:


> I have no idea who he is but I'm prepared to him none the less


Yeah I guess would have helped to insert the word "hate" between "to" and "him"


----------



## r1dermon (Mar 9, 2005)

SeedlessOne said:


> no no no..."smokin" is slang..."cheffin" is retardation.


Smoking is slang??? Not so much. "Cheifing" is a very common word for "smoking" And retardation is quoting some dumbass that cant write or spell someones lyrics correctly.
[/quote]

no, see, you're wrong...smokin is a cut down version of smoking, because "gangster asses" are too lazy to say the G part. that's called "slang". it's a common english word that you probably wouldn't know..

and just the fact that it's taken 2 pages to figure out wtf lil wayne is talking about in that 1 line kind of prooves my point that he is an awful song writer.

i refuse to refer to that trash as "lyrics" i'll call it his lyrical garbage for reference purposes. because it's sh*t.


----------



## His Majesty (Apr 5, 2005)

slang sucks taliban c*ck


----------



## Nick G (Jul 15, 2007)

r1dermon said:


> no no no..."smokin" is slang..."cheffin" is retardation.


Smoking is slang??? Not so much. "Cheifing" is a very common word for "smoking" And retardation is quoting some dumbass that cant write or spell someones lyrics correctly.
[/quote]

no, see, you're wrong...smokin is a cut down version of smoking, because "gangster asses" are too lazy to say the G part. that's called "slang". it's a common english word that you probably wouldn't know..

and *just the fact that it's taken 2 pages to figure out wtf lil wayne is talking about in that 1 line kind of prooves my point that he is an awful song writer*.

i refuse to refer to that trash as "lyrics" i'll call it his lyrical garbage for reference purposes. because it's sh*t.
[/quote]

something tells me that a discussion board mostly full of white people for piranhas wasnt his target audience. but hey, you are entitled to your opinion.


----------



## [email protected]° (Jun 16, 2004)

Nick G said:


> im going to agree lil wayne is a pretty good ly*racist*. i dont listen to him much but i kinda like his stuff.... and im not one to easily get into new sh*t. it took me a while to admit it too, cus at first i just was like "how could a "lil" be good. but he is. IMO.
> 
> cheffin is definitely smoking too


Freudian slip??

Lil Wayne does indeed suck!!

He is NOTHING compared to someone like KRS one, Aesop Rock, or even Eminem...


----------



## r1dermon (Mar 9, 2005)

tru dat! aesop rock is awesome.


----------



## Trigga (Jul 1, 2006)

Nick G said:


> no no no..."smokin" is slang..."cheffin" is retardation.


Smoking is slang??? Not so much. "Cheifing" is a very common word for "smoking" And retardation is quoting some dumbass that cant write or spell someones lyrics correctly.
[/quote]

no, see, you're wrong...smokin is a cut down version of smoking, because "gangster asses" are too lazy to say the G part. that's called "slang". it's a common english word that you probably wouldn't know..

and *just the fact that it's taken 2 pages to figure out wtf lil wayne is talking about in that 1 line kind of prooves my point that he is an awful song writer*.

i refuse to refer to that trash as "lyrics" i'll call it his lyrical garbage for reference purposes. because it's sh*t.
[/quote]

*something tells me that a discussion board mostly full of white people for piranhas wasnt his target audience. but hey, you are entitled to your opinion.*
[/quote]

QFT


----------



## r1dermon (Mar 9, 2005)

now, what would happen if a white person came out and said "black people just dont understand country, like they dont know what the words mean"...you think that white person would get butt raped by the media and every black guy out there (including kanye) until he's labeled as the biggest racist biggot of all time?


----------



## Nick G (Jul 15, 2007)

r1dermon said:


> now, what would happen if a white person came out and said "black people just dont understand country, like they dont know what the words mean"...you think that white person would get butt raped by the media and every black guy out there (including kanye) until he's labeled as the biggest racist biggot of all time?


im not sure what u are talking about, or how this applies to this discussion but ill tell you what, ill bet there is slang in country that i dont even understand... and im white as sh*t.

plus, noone is calling anyone a bigot because they dont understand lil wayne. i think its bigoted to say that since u dont understand it, it must be stupid. but i never said that before now.


----------



## Trigga (Jul 1, 2006)

r1dermon said:


> now, *what would happen if a white person came out and said "black people just dont understand country, like they dont know what the words mean"*...you think that white person would get butt raped by the media and every black guy out there (including kanye) until he's labeled as the biggest racist biggot of all time?


A lot of black people i know would probably agree with that white person


----------



## Demon Darko (Jan 28, 2007)

Have I mentioned that I f*cking hate Kanye west yet???


----------



## RedneckR0nin (Nov 5, 2008)

Can't stand that arogant son of a bitch, Biz Markie was twenty times the rapper he will ever be. I can't stand people with egos that don't fit inside a football arena


----------



## TimmyTeam (Jun 20, 2003)

I would re-break his jaw if i ever saw kayne west he is by far the worlds biggest goof.


----------



## RedneckR0nin (Nov 5, 2008)

TimmyTeam said:


> I would re-break his jaw if i ever saw kayne west he is by far the *worlds biggest goof*.


I could not have said it any better myself!!


----------

